
First Commercial Moon Delivery Assignments to Advance Artemis - m-watson
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/first-commercial-moon-delivery-assignments-to-advance-artemis
======
m-watson
There is a good Tech Crunch overview of the payloads [0]

[0] [https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/23/nasa-reveals-the-
payloads-...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/23/nasa-reveals-the-payloads-for-
the-first-commercial-moon-cargo-deliveries/)

